# Field of Blood



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

The walls of the Cadian XII fortress stood strong, they were sheeted in thick steel which bore the marks of a thousand battles. It still held its original colour, all but a few blood stains and scorch marks it was still painted with the regiments Khaki. Armoured turrets filled every emplacment along the top of the wall, qaud-barreled autocannons manned by veteran teams, each team was indicated by a set colour depending on there platoon. Most men were in 2 Company and held a single Red stripe on the left shoulder. The guns were maintained to a high standard, each and every barrell was linked upto a high capacity drum magazines. 

The occasional Veteran lighting up a cigarette and cleaning there gunning station. Just over the main gateway into the fortress hung a large decorated balcony leading out from the Governors qaurters, the handrail was covered in a rich gold script design and the floor was pathed with marble. As the governor strode out from his living qaurters he wore his battle armour, a set of perfectly crafted carapace armour lined with adamantium and his bearer followed him with haste and hung his thick cape over the governors Shoulder, then with no hastle at all clipped the chain around his armour and slung it over teh governors opposing shoulder. Standing at six foot, wearing a slicked back hairstyle and having a clean shaven face he surveyed the battlefield.

Lined with craters and a thick smoke hung over the ground, a hot sun was cooking the cadavers of fallen enemies and the smell was rancid, disease outside the walls was rife.
The Governors bearer returned with the company standard and the master of communication stood next to him preparing the vox system. 
"Governor Xartas, should i send out the word to prepare?" called out the Master of communication.

"Prepare the men Sergeant" Replied Xartas in a low musky tone.

As he turned around to watch over the planes infront of the fortress once again he noticed that the sun was darkening and on the horizon was a wall of shuffling entities. The Vox called up to the watchtower to scope out seeing what was out there. With the heat causing the air to ripple, the watchmen in the tower was finding it hard to identify the enemy until he caught a sharper image of the charging foe. Tyranids.

"QUICKLY LAY DOWN FIRE!" called down the Watchmen.

All the turrets on the wall swivelled down towards the enemy and the teams began calling out the numbers needed to electronically line the guns up to fire accurately on any attacked foolish enough to engage the emperors fury.

"Fire when ready men" ordered Xartas over the vox. 
An as if like the word of the Emperor himself the guns began to churn out inhuman amounts of lead. THe shuffling on the horizon turned to dust and blood. The enemy grew closer and as they did, the enemy became clear now.

Hordes of TYranid Hormagaunts were throwing themselves into the line of fire, limbs and plates of carapace were flying across the field, strings of muscles and blood were darkening the battlefield and the bodies were piling up. 

"THEY ..THEY ARE INSIDDD........" screamed a guardsmen over the vox before gargling and screaching overpowered anything else. The governor ran inside his qaurters and drew his blade, he then put the qaurters on lock down. All his command squad lay down there specialaties and they all drew powerblades and cock there bolt pistols.

A commadn screen lowered from the room and several screens lit up showing all the carnage outside and inside the walls. The tyranids had reached teh wall and were clambering over it, the autocannon teams were being devoured by a million snapping jaws. There corpses fell from the walls like rocks. The entire company were in formation in the courtyard laying down accurate rifle fire at the tyranid devil. Warriors began to pour over the walls now aswell, firing live ammunition hurtling down tearing through the flimsy flak armour of the guardsmen. Then a five fearsome carnifex's bashed through the main gates to be greeted by deadly accurate battlecanon fire from the companies leman russes. Three were felled but the final two began rampaging, cleaving the tanks in half and ramming through the ranks of men.

The monitors began to all turn black as the cameras were melted away by bio acid.

"Sir we must escape through the tunnel and get to the Valkryie" said the bodyguard unit that had assembled in the qaurters. five elite Ksaskrin soldiers stood before the governor wearing black carapace and blood red fatigues. 

"form up and lets move then captain" Replied Xartas.

They began to move through the concrete corridors and as they navigated the maze of corridors, finally they neared there destination.

"100 foot or less now sir AHKK...." called out the captain of the bodyguard just before a ravager tore through the concrete and sunk its massive claws into his chest before ripping him in two. His organs fell out and stained the wall and floors red. 

"The governor moved in on teh ravager and slashed his blade across its face before finishing it off with a stern thrust into the chest. The energy field around the blade made light work of the xenos carapace.


They sprinted towards the end door, as the huge blast doors rolled open a muscular broodlord stood before the escape vessel. With the strength of a demon and claws like power blades, it was an immortal foe. 
"Get to the ship sir, i'll deal with this" Called out the lance corporal in charge of hte four remaining body guard, they all drew there blades and armed melta bombs. And in a final effort to help the Governor escape. As Xartas ran up the rampart of the ship the bodyguard squad charged the mighty beast and launched there bombs. An intense light was followed by a gargantuan roar, the beast fell and the guard began to move towards the ship. They Closed the Ramp and the mighty eagle of the Emperor lifted from the ground and headed for the cruiser stationed above the planet.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Bar a few spelling and grammar errors what do u guys think?


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I like it. Always with the tyranids killing your men with you isn't it lol.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I liked it. Was a good read especially the part where the tyranids die (hehehe)!


----------

